# How shed hunting became gay...



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

*Warning* All content of this story is fictional as far as the joke tell can tell 
*Warning* No Wild Antler Magic (WAM) is used in the browning of white antlers
*Warning* deductive reasoning must me used to figure out the events that occur in this fictional story 
*Final Warning* Both the mentor and the apprentice are of age

Narrator:There once was a taxidermy apprentice that wanted to learn how to mount a duck. His mentor insisted that he first learn how to hunt sheds. The following conversation went as follows.

Apprentice: When are we going shed hunting? 
Mentor: I'll take you shed hunting right now... Meet me out back
Narrator: They arrive at a creepy shed... With and eerie presence and a halo of death. Much like the one pictured below:
[/QUOTE]
Mentor: Look your first shed boy!!! 
Apprentice: Huh? I just wanted to find some bone!
Mentor: I've got a nice hard white bone for ya!
Apprentice::shock:
Apprentice: (after a moment of silence and trying to break the ice) Isn't the brown bone worth more on today's market? 
Mentor: Well lets get some brown on it then!

Narrator: The events that occurred that night cannot be disclosed on a public forum. Needless to say the apprentice decided that shed hunting just wasn't for him. After years and years of forced "shed hunting" the mentor finally decided to show the apprentice how to mount a duck. Mounting a duck was not what the mentor had expected (especially after his "shed hunting" experience) it comprised of skinning ducks, making precise incisions, removing fatty tissues and sewing feathers on a foam body with a painted bill. Mounting ducks seemed to better suit the apprentice.

Once the apprentice became a talented waterfowl and bird taxidermist he became independent. The mentor came to congratulate the apprentice on all of his success and said "Hey do you want to celebrate with a "shed hunt""
The apprentice replied "No shed hunting is gay!"

And that my friends is how shed hunting became gay!!

They all lived happily ever after! (Kind of) The End!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

-_O-

That was awesome!

Now that I'm out of the closet, don't you think it's time that shed hunting came out as well?


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

:spit:


----------

